
Show HN: Hacker News as a feed of videos - leandot
http://hackerpixels.com
======
leandot
Creator here. Hacker Pixels discovers videos in stories and comments on Hacker
News and creates a feed of videos from the extracted links. At that point
Youtube and Vimeo links are supported, let me know if you know of any other
good video sources.

I am planning to send weekly top videos newsletter, hence the newsletter popup
that will show once if you scroll to the end of the list. The service is built
with data from Youtube and Vimeo APIs.

Happy to hear your comments!

~~~
brudgers
A brief peek gave me the impression that some of the videos are the sort of
thing I come to HN for and some, like a rant on the Yugo aren't (never mind
that the Yugo was better than a lot of cars produced behind the iron curtain).

The problem with video is that the time commitment is substantial compared to
text and I have come to believe that is one of the reasons video is relatively
infrequent on HN's front page. The in terms of curation, it's a lot harder to
meet the 'not mostly a waste of time' bar.

Good luck.

------
0x54MUR41
Congrats, OP! Thank you for making this.

I think the creator who created this is also the creator of
[http://hackernewsbooks.com/](http://hackernewsbooks.com/), by seeing the same
design of site.

------
probono322
Thanks for creating this service! Do you also get videos embedded in submitted
page? E.g. like this one - [http://darkpatterns.org](http://darkpatterns.org)

------
colemannerd
Could you also show the vote count near each video? Could you maybe allow
sorting the videos of each day by vote count? This is so close to being
perfect...

------
rhlala
Really good, thank you! Maybe you could add a top tab, for see videos with the
most upvotes (by week, by month, etc) Very good job!

------
jonathan7711
Good list, how do you process the links?

~~~
leandot
With Elastic Search

